# Canon in San Jose?



## atosk930 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone know what happens at this Canon location? I drive past it at least twice a day and haven't had the time to stop in. It has an orange grove as a neighbor across the street with the rolling hills to the east.

Is it a corporate office? service center? r&d site?

http://www.yelp.com/biz/canon-usa-inc-san-jose

I've browsed the top Google results and didn't come up with much. Any knowledge here?


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 21, 2012)

My office is about 20 miles north of San Jose and I can only guess this Canon location is for service of other Canon products other than cameras. Otherwise, I'd be camped out on their front door with my recalls and fixes. 
I hate to give up gear for more than a day...I just feel like I've lost my best friend.

Good luck. If you find this location to be other than what I have assumed, tell us!


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 22, 2012)

Isn't that the facility that deals with their line of electric motors? I think I talked to one of the reps from that office years ago when I was working in the Bay Area.


----------

